# When did C.O.D. orders become a thing on DoorDash?



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Ummm, no thanks.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

WAHN said:


> When did C.O.D. orders become a thing on DoorDash?


About the same time when O.C.D disorders became a thing with gig workers.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> About the same time when O.C.D disorders became a thing with gig workers.


Gig work is more for those with A.D.D.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

WAHN said:


> Ummm, no thanks.
> 
> View attachment 396955


10 miles for $8.75? And a COD on top of that?

Tony Xu, go fornicate yourself.


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

And what are you supposed to do with the cash? Bring it back to the pizza place? Or do they expect you to pay with your own money when picking up?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Paladin220 said:


> do they expect you to pay with your own money when picking up?


Back when people used cabs to do food delivery, the driver was supposed to pay for the stuff, then collect for the food and his fare upon delivery.

After I heard it go down several times where the driver picked up the order, got to the address and the customer was either nowhere to be found or decided that he did not want the food and the driver got stuck, I decided that this would not happen if I ever dispatched. The sorry thing about this was that most of my company's business was in the high rent districts of the city. These people could afford to pay for this stuff. Despite that, it came as no surprise, as the fatcats mistreat "the help" all the time.

When they trained me to dispatch, I made it a policy: we put out no calls where the driver must take money out of his pocket. I even told the operators that they could pass the call to me and I would tell the customer that he had to find a way to pay for the order, as the driver would not pay for the order. I even offered to send a driver; pick up the customer; take him to the restaurant; the customer could pick up his order; the driver could take him back to his address. Once I became an official of that company, I made it a policy: no driver takes money out of his pocket, EVER.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

WAHN said:


> Ummm, no thanks.
> 
> View attachment 396955


JUST ASK FOR " SHIPPING AND HANDLEING" FEE WHEN YOU ARRIVE.



Paladin220 said:


> And what are you supposed to do with the cash? Bring it back to the pizza place? Or do they expect you to pay with your own money when picking up?


ALL OF THESE COMPANIES TAKE MUCH LIBERTIES WITH DRIVERS !


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> ALL OF THESE COMPANIES TAKE MUCH LIBERTIES WITH DRIVERS !


They were very generous with our time when they advertised "free return of lost items". They are a little less generous with the pittance that they render unto us now. Most of the time, that fifteen dollars does not cover your trouble.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Paladin220 said:


> And what are you supposed to do with the cash? Bring it back to the pizza place? Or do they expect you to pay with your own money when picking up?


The driver would probably have to order the food at the restaurant like a regular customer and pay for it with the Doordash red card.

I imagine that due to the higher likelihood of Doordash getting burned with failed deliveries, drivers may be required to wait longer for customers and jump thru extra hoops before being allowed to cancel cash orders.

As far as the cash is concerned, drivers keep it and it gets deducted from the drivers' payouts.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

F that!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> The driver would probably have to order the food at the restaurant like a regular customer and pay for it with the Doordash red card.


..........and wait for it, as well? R-I-I-I-I-I-I-I-I-I-I-I-I-I-I-GHTTTTTTTT. *DE-*cline.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Are you then expected to give them a beat down if they don’t give you the money! Sorry Grandma, DD said I have to kick your ass unless you fork it over!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Are you then expected to give them a beat down if they don't give you the money!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

WAHN said:


> Ummm, no thanks.
> 
> View attachment 396955


No, I don't have change for $100 bill


----------



## Eddie Dingle (Sep 23, 2019)

You're giving a line of credit to someone who doesn't have a usable credit card. good stuff.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Decline


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Here is how this works .
You order the food wait for it to cook pizza takes 20 minutes we know that . 
Pay with the red card the credit card dd gives you .
Deliver the pizza. Collect the money from the pax.
The money you collect you keep for your delivery fee. , so that pizza cost will say 27 bucks the delivery fee is 8. meaning a reserve of 19 dollars extra. You keep the 19 extra BUT your next delivery you will not get paid . You got paid in advance already so your next delivery will show a credit until you catch up.
So no you will not get paid in the app,.
That ping is trash 10 miles 8 bucks go blank your self . 
Any time i have to order and pay i expect the pay to be will say 6 miles 12 dollars double the miles driven .


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> Here is how this works .
> You order the food wait for it to cook pizza takes 20 minutes we know that .
> Pay with the red card the credit card dd gives you .
> Deliver the pizza. Collect the money from the pax.
> ...


Sounds like a payday loan scam.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

WAHN said:


> Ummm, no thanks.
> 
> View attachment 396955


Doesn't Papa John's have their own delivery drivers?


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> Here is how this works .
> You order the food wait for it to cook pizza takes 20 minutes we know that .
> Pay with the red card the credit card dd gives you .
> Deliver the pizza. Collect the money from the pax.
> ...


What an idiotic process.

Did you actually do one of these? Or is there something somewhere that explains it?



New2This said:


> Doesn't Papa John's have their own delivery drivers?


They do, but there are a number of places that have their own drivers in addition to using DD.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

WAHN said:


> What an idiotic process.
> 
> Did you actually do one of these? Or is there something somewhere that explains it?
> 
> ...


im 100 % sure this is how it works . I do not accept them. I am not getting screwed over by a non paying customer .
I called dd and talked to there support so i could understand how it works .


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

kingcorey321 said:


> Here is how this works .You order the food wait for it to cook pizza takes 20 minutes we know that .





kingcorey321 said:


> I do not accept them. I am not getting screwed over by a non paying customer .


This is the rub.

You go in there, order the pizza and wait. You get no compensation for that. You get the pizza and take it to the address. You can not find the customer.

OR

The customer decides that he does not want it.
The customer refuses to pay for some other reason.
The customer has only a fifty or a one hundred and you do not have change.
The customer wants to give you a check.
The customer offers you plastic and you do not have a terminal. (Even if you did, you would be silly to accept it, as the customer might do a chargeback.)

You are now stuck with this pizza (likely it has anchovies so you can not eat it. The smell of those things makes me want to RAPLH!)
Further, you are going to run your next couple of deliveries for free.
There is too much to lose and far too little to gain, if anything.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

New2This said:


> Doesn't Papa John's have their own delivery drivers?


Yes. However that doesn't necessarily matter anymore. The Pepperonis near me has Doordash pickups all the time and they have their own drivers. I think they've decided that millenials who use the Doordash app won't bother to order from them if they have to use another app or God forbid, have to go to the website or call.

I actually accept a lot of these because they're usually close and the store is LITERALLY 1/2 a mile from my house. Quite often the delivery is in my neighborhood but pays out $8 or more. So it's a 1-2 mile trip including going home.

I have no idea of the cost to the customer compared with ordering directly.

Pizza Hut and Dominos have not gone thst route yet. All the apps are hurting their business though. There's a lot more restaurants to get delivery from these days. When I started delivering pizza there was it and Chinese. That was it. Anything else you had to get off your fat ass and drive to pick up or eat at the restaurant yourself.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> F that!


Exactly. Expecting drivers to carry cash and do transactions is begging for trouble. NFW would I do this.

I had mixed feelings about even doingO&Ps, but now that I've worked out a system they're pretty good. The best news is that O&Ps are generally from higher end restaurants.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

dlearl476 said:


> Exactly. Expecting drivers to carry cash and do transactions is begging for trouble. NFW would I do this.
> 
> I had mixed feelings about even doingO&Ps, but now that I've worked out a system they're pretty good. The best news is that O&Ps are generally from higher end restaurants.


I have mixed feelings about o&p orders. Seems like more places are doing it in my area. I don't mind with fast food where I can go through the drive through and be on my way but I'm getting more pizza shops and Chinese restaurants doing this. No way I'm waiting that long for an order unless the pay is substantial.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Yes. However that doesn't necessarily matter anymore. The Pepperonis near me has Doordash pickups all the time and they have their own drivers. I think they've decided that millenials who use the Doordash app won't bother to order from them if they have to use another app or God forbid, have to go to the website or call.
> 
> I actually accept a lot of these because they're usually close and the store is LITERALLY 1/2 a mile from my house. Quite often the delivery is in my neighborhood but pays out $8 or more. So it's a 1-2 mile trip including going home.
> 
> ...


Pizza Hut does do DD and UE. At least the one by me does, I pick up there all the time.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Never seen one of those requests, hopefully they don't do them in my area.



Another Uber Driver said:


> OR
> 
> The customer decides that he does not want it.
> The customer refuses to pay for some other reason.
> ...


You forgot:

The customer wants to pay with postage stamps, a gift card, cookies, etc.



dlearl476 said:


> Exactly. Expecting drivers to carry cash and do transactions is begging for trouble. NFW would I do this.
> 
> I had mixed feelings about even doingO&Ps, but now that I've worked out a system they're pretty good. The best news is that O&Ps are generally from higher end restaurants.


What are O&Ps?


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> What are O&Ps?


Order and Pay.. with their Red Card


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> I have mixed feelings about o&p orders. Seems like more places are doing it in my area. I don't mind with fast food where I can go through the drive through and be on my way but I'm getting more pizza shops and Chinese restaurants doing this. No way I'm waiting that long for an order unless the pay is substantial.


I call them in as soon as I accept them. And generally can do an UE delivery or two while they prepare the food. That way, food is ready when you arrive just like normal. The only "extra" is the time for the phone call.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> You forgot: The customer wants to pay with postage stamps, a gift card, cookies, etc.


I stand corrected; I did forget all of the above. People HAVE tried to pay cab drivers with all of the above.

One of my favourite stories comes from this late cab driver who had a volume of stories.

He picked up this attractive young lady. She got into the front seat. He took her to the requested address, a home on a residential side street. As he pulls up and quotes the fare, she reaches for his mid-section. He throws up his hands and hollers

"WHOA!, LADY, WHAT DO YOU THINK YOU'RE DOING?"

She replies:

"I am going to give you a [carnal act] for the fare."

He shakes his head and tells her:

"Lady, to-day is Rent Day. Do you know what that means?"

"No."

"That means at the end of the day, the guy who owns this cab is going to come up to me and say: 'Give me everything you made to-day.' What am I supposed to give him? ......seventy five dollars and a [CARNAL ACT]?"

We had a sitting Taxicab Commissioner who fell into "reduced circumstances" upon her retirement. This was an rather unpleasant woman as it was (May she rest in peace). She used to try to pay cab drivers with rubber checks and grocery store coupons. What made matters worse was that she submitted formal complaints to the Taxicab Commission on every third driver that my company sent to her. It got to the point where no driver would accept her call because she would not pay and complained about them. SHE WAS A SITTING COMMISSIONER when she did this.

Oh yes, it is amazing what some of these Rocket Scientists think that they can use to pay.



dlearl476 said:


> I call them in as soon as I accept them. And generally can do an UE delivery or two while they prepare the food. That way, food is ready when you arrive just like normal. The only "extra" is the time for the phone call.


That is not a bad idea if the restaurant will co-operate. I am assuming that in your experience the restaurants have been co-operative. They might not be so co-operative in this market. Further, if you accept pick ups or deliveries in certain areas of this market, you will spend inordinate amounts of time looking for parking, parking some distance from the restaurant, legging it to the restaurant, legging it back to your car, taking the order to the address, looking for parking near the address, parking some distance from the address. legging the order to the address, legging it back to your car. This could preclude accepting an intermediate delivery while the restaurant prepares the C.O.D. order.

It might work well in your market, though as well as in other non-urban markets.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

dlearl476 said:


> I call them in as soon as I accept them. And generally can do an UE delivery or two while they prepare the food. That way, food is ready when you arrive just like normal. The only "extra" is the time for the phone call.


I might just give that a try.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I’ve never been asked to collect money from a customer.


----------

